# Snoring cat



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

My cat has been banned from my room since getting the hamsters.

just been sat here and i could here snoring coming from under the bed.

She must have snuck in when i went to the toilet, a piece of string and she was out in no time.

i managed 2 weeks at least lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there no way you can put the hammies out the way or something? Sneaky cat!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

there in a massive tank so are prob safe just me worrying about them


----------

